
Ask HN: Are you worried about generative programming AI models? - spacephysics
We&#x27;re starting to see more sophisticated uses of code generated by AI models that go beyond the typical IDE intelli-sense.<p>Recently there was a HN post about an AI model [0] (believe a NN) that wrote a bunch of CRUD Python code given human sentences as input.<p>Though the example seems simple, I think it&#x27;s implications are far reaching. Personally, seeing the example has shortened my estimated timeline for &quot;deep&quot; code generation by a substantial amount.<p>Naturally I wondered how soon until basic CRUD applications, and other low-hanging software development fruit are picked by AI driven software.<p>I think the average programmer is safe for the next 5 years, but soon after only highly domain-specific use cases for human programming will be cost effective for businesses. CRUD apps, static websites, and perhaps more complex applications with <i>some</i> human programming, will greatly reduce the needed headcount of programmers in a typical business.<p>I see this similarly to IT, where initially IT teams were much larger, however more recently with the advent of DevOps processes and technology, a small team of IT-centric developers can reliably handle a medium-sized company.<p>Likewise, an easy value proposition will be the aforementioned AI models as products to reduce development cost for simpler applications.<p>Should we begin to prepare for this wave now by learning some tangential sub-field to retain similar magnitude of job opportunities? If so, what would be some examples?<p>Obviously we should be constantly learning, its a necessity in the field. My point isn&#x27;t to fear-monger, rather contemplate if this wave could be larger than the typical language&#x2F;technology advancement, both in magnitude, and in time of adoption.<p>[0] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=23250379
======
giantg2
I think we have 10-20 years before that type of technology becomes common. I'm
not too worried about it. I hope to 'retire' from software and buy a small
farm.

